
Show HN: TimeTurtle, a time tracking app with a focus on interactivity (beta) - almarklein
Hi,<p>I&#x27;ve been working on a time tracker - an app of which there are many already, so I&#x27;ve tried to distinguish it by putting in my experience&#x2F;love with viz and UX to create a very interactive workflow, which I believe helps get a better overview.<p>It&#x27;s in beta now, feedback is much appreciated (especially if you&#x27;re using tools like this). The first 200 users get a lifelong free account.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;timeturtle.app" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;timeturtle.app</a><p>Cheers,
  Almar
======
nautical
I dont get it clearly ..

> Special offer: during the beta period, the first 200 users get a lifelong
> free account!

so it will be free only during beta period or free forever ?

